# [SOLVED] Media Disconnected As So Many Have



## micdee (Dec 8, 2010)

Good Afternoon,
Been trying to make it work....nut job now!
I'm using the wired connection to submit this.
Here is the error items to view.

Computer Info
Chipset: Intel i915PM/G
Computer Name: KIT-627ACDE070B
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (OEM)

Device Tree
Batteries
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Computer
ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Disk drives
eUSB Secure Digital USB Device
WDC WD1200BEVE-00A0HT0
Display adapters
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82915GM/GMS, 82910GML Integrated Graphics Device
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82915GM/GMS,82910GML Mobile Express Family Graphics Controller (??)
DVD/CD-ROM drives
SONY CDRW/DVD CRX830E
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Intel(R) 82801FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2653
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller
Primary IDE Channel
Secondary IDE Channel
IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Dell Computer Corp 
Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c552 IEEE-1394 Controller
Keyboards
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mice and other pointing devices
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Modems
Conexant D110 MDC V.92 Modem
*** Note: AC'97 Detection is unreliable
Conexant Systems 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) AC'97 Modem Controller
Monitors
Plug and Play Monitor
Plug and Play Monitor
Plug and Play Monitor
Network adapters
1394 Net Adapter
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Broadcom Corp BCM440x 100Base-TX Fast Ethernet
Dell Computer Corp Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Direct Parallel
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Intel Corporation 
Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter
RAS Async Adapter
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Non-Plug and Play Drivers
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86
1394 ARP Client Protocol
AFD
Application Layer Gateway Service
Application Management
Automatic Updates
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Beep
cdfs
COM+ Event System
COM+ System Application
Computer Browser
cpudrv
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
DHCP Client
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Distributed Transaction Coordinator
dmboot
dmload
DNS Client
Error Reporting Service
Fast User Switching Compatibility
fastfat
Fips
FltMgr
Fs_Rec
Generic Packet Classifier
Help and Support
HTTP
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Service
IntelNetProvCredMan
IP Network Address Translator
IPSEC driver
IPSEC Services
IPv6 Helper Service
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver
ksecdd
mdmxsdk
Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver
mnmdd
mountmgr
MRXSMB
Msfs
Mup
NDIS System Driver
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
NDProxy
NetBIOS Interface
NetBios over Tcpip
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Npfs
ntfs
Null
PartMgr
ParVdm
PCIIde
Print Spooler
Protected Storage
Rdbss
RDPCDD
RDPNP
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Access IP ARP Driver
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Secondary Logon
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Serial
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Srv
SSDP Discovery Service
System Event Notification
System Restore Filter Driver
System Restore Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Telephony
Terminal Services
Themes
vga
VgaSave
VolSnap
WebClient
WebDav Client Redirector
Windows Audio
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Installer
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Windows Time
Wireless Zero Configuration
WLAN Transport
WMI Performance Adapter
Workstation
PCMCIA adapters
Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II) or Compatible CardBus Controller
Dell Computer Corp 
Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 CardBus Controller
Processors
Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.30GHz
Secure Digital host controllers
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Dell Computer Corp 
Ricoh Co Ltd SD Bus Host Adapter
Sound, video and game controllers
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
SigmaTel C-Major Audio
*** Note: AC'97 Detection is unreliable
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) AC'97 Audio Controller
Video Codecs
Storage volumes
Generic volume
Generic volume
System devices
ACPI Lid
ACPI Power Button
ACPI Sleep Button
ACPI Thermal Zone
Direct memory access controller
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Intel Corporation 82801BAM/CAM/DBM (ICH2-M/3-M/4-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Intel(R) 82801FBM LPC Interface Controller - 2641
Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge
ISAPNP Read Data Port
Microcode Update Device
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Microsoft Composite Battery
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2590
Intel Corporation 82915PM/GM/GMS, 82910GML Host Bridge
Numeric data processor
PCI bus
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Programmable interrupt controller
System board
System board
System board
System board
System board
System CMOS/real time clock
System speaker
System timer
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Volume Manager
Universal Serial Bus controllers
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 1
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 2
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 3
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 4
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Dell Computer Corp 
Intel Corporation 82801FB (ICH6) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller
USB Mass Storage Device
Unable to Detect, Hardware ID: Vid_04e6&Pid_0012
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

*And This....*



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kit>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kit-627acde070b
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ph.cox.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-72-FB-4D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:43ff:fe72:fb4d%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 16, 2010 11:42:17
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 19, 2010 11:42:17 A
M
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-F7-A9-EA
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Documents and Settings\Kit>ipconfig /release
Windows IP Configuration
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:43ff:fe72:fb4d%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Kit>ipconfig /renew
Windows IP Configuration
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 2 while it has its
media disconnected.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:43ff:fe72:fb4d%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Kit>



















*Tried it all.....*


Would it be better to upgrade to Vista?

Out of ideas. 
Happy Hoildays
Thks in advance


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*

Did anyone ask you to post this computer info?

You don't even describe what your problem is beyond "media disconnected"

So I will guess....

I can see from your ipconfig you have a ip address for your wired interface so what is your issue? Not getting wireless? 

Usually reason for that is you didn't put in the correct passphrase for the wireless encryption on the client side. Of course this assumes you set a wireless encryption passphrase.

Did you configure the wireless aspect of the router????


----------



## micdee (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*

_Wand3r3r,_

_I've been working in another thread with Old Rich and with so many Questions asked from users most of the time they ask for the information. SO I tried to expidite it. If this is too much info I'm sorry. _
I can connect with wired but not wireless. When I try to connect to my Network or wireless connect that is detected by Windows....it doesn't even ask me for the passphrase or network key. Nothing prompts up except detecting network system. When I click on other network it asks for the key. I have two other laptops that are connected with no problem. And from what I can see it might be a Client issue because when I log into the router stats I cn see this computer in the stats. But when I look at the wireless icon in the taskbar it has a x in it. Also saying,"Media Disconnected." Dvmagmt is great. So this is what I have just done. 
Took the laptop to another hot spot and it has connected fine. So it has to do with my network router ie settings or config of either the laptop or router. 
Did this help with the question?
Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*

Why the second thread for the same issue? That makes it difficult to manage.

Did the second hotspot have security? . . WEP or WPA? Your adaptor may not be capable of WPA


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*

Did you configure the wireless aspect of the router???? 

If so then you would know the encryption level [wep/wpa/wpa2].
As Old Rich has suggested does your wireless card support the level set for encryption?

If unsure then set your wireless to no encryption and then set your wireless to none. Can you connect?


----------



## micdee (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*



> Why the second thread for the same issue? That makes it difficult to manage.


Sorry Rich,
Just got frustrated and walked away for a couple days.
Then after researching again it seems most of the same problem I was having was in the *Protocols and Routing. *
To answer your questions....The hot spot whcih I can connect to with the wireless is unsecure. This is the step I have taken today. I have been working in my home since the issue came up with a new format of XP home service 3. I'm not at the home now, so I'll have to test it later tonite. Thanks for the input. A lot of threads think it is XP the issue...but it seems in my case it might just be the Router/modem not liking it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*

I doubt it is XP . . if you can connect after removing the security from your router, you will have identified the culprit


----------



## micdee (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Media Disconnected As So Many Have*

Okay one and all,
Got home and tried the puter with different settings from the wireless card and router and *connected*. Setting from encryption to no encryption and then set the wireless to none. Adaptor not capable of WPA. Problem Solved!
Thanks for the help. Spot on!
Have a Very Merry Christmas and a *New Year*
Micdee


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting back . .


----------

